# Index 55



## jwmay (Mar 5, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/d/index-milling-machine-mill/6518752004.html


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 6, 2018)

I bet it weighs more then Bridgeport mill. Usually there built like a tank. Just Ck the wear .


----------



## jwmay (Mar 6, 2018)

I think I read it’s around 2000 lbs. which is about a 1000 pounds too much for me. And then there’s the whole “getting it from there to here” thing. But if i was rich and retired, I’d buy it, have it delivered straight to a rebuilder, and shipped to me when complete. Imagination is free.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 6, 2018)

So, 700 without the dro.  Thats a good price if it isn't completely worn out.  It has the collet chuck with it.  Thats a plus.


----------

